# Spray on scent killers?



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

I have hunted most every day of archery so far and have been scent busted more than ever. The winds have been more swirlly than I can ever remember. Do you think the spray on scent killers work? Which brands? Thanks. Hunting elk on the Boulder has been slow. Only minor sporadic bugling to date. Elk holed up and mostly nocturnal with the warm temps and the full moon early on. Should improve


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

this year I've been using that sent-a-way stuff in the fresh earth sent. It's supposed to control your sent as well as cover whatevers left with the smell of dirt, or at least that's the way I take it. It's worked great for me so far this season. I spray it on everything!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have said it before and I'll say it again.........Spray on scent Killers are a WASTE OF MONEY! 

We are humans and thus smell like one. No matter how much that I clean and cover there is still scent coming from my pours, my breath and even my backside. 

Stay with the wind in your favor and you'll be fine. Wear all the scent crap that you want and if the wind is wrong, YOU WILL GET BUSTED!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

It may not work, but it can't hurt. I use Dead Down Wind.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with elk22hunter.

Sent killer is a waste of money! I used to wash all of my camo, underwear, spray my pack and even my bow. I would still get busted! True it won't hurt to spend money on it but you still have to watch the wind. I havent used it for the last 4 years and I still see a good amount of game within shooting distance. 


Wind, wind, wind! 


By the way there are no ELK or DEER on the Boulders!


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I beg to differ with those who say it is a waste of money. I have bow hunted every year for 18 years. I have been in MANY different situations, and I can definately tell you that there have been similar situations when I have put on Scent Killer vs. identical times when I have not worn it, and I have noticed a huge difference. Deer have often walked within 10 yds. and continued to walk away and never know I was there while using the Scent Killer brand. I just use the spray bottles, and every time you enter the woods, like in the morning, and then again at night, just spray your clothes, hat, face mask, boots. Your scent will stick to your clothing when you sweat, when you eat breakfast in the cab of your truck, if you smoke in the cab of your truck, etc. That is why I don't like to wash my clothing with the scent killers because you will add scent to your clothing after the wash. If you walk into a blind, after sitting down, spray yourself because you may have sweat on the way in. More importantly, don't eat food and candy in your blind because that will easily give you away.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess they don't work for all, but like has been said before it can't hurt. I have more confidence with em. I like the sent killer, as well as some sort of cover sent. I've had deer come within ten yards of my blind and I've even been drinking a soda. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Deer have often walked within 10 yds. and continued to walk away and never know I was there while using the Scent Killer brand.


All that I can say is the wind was right because if it wasn't, they would have been gone. Scent killer or not! 
I had a deer one day, walk up to me while I stood motionless. It stood right at my feet while I stood there with my bow slightly raised to the shooting position with my other hand on the string. It stood there for about 30 seconds and then began scratching it's ears on the fletchings of my arrows. It then turned towards me and licked my knee. It casually walked away for about 8 yards and then all crap broke loose when it caught a wiff of me. This was before scent killer days and the wind was right. Once it became wrong, it was all over.

I don't care that you spend money on scent killers but I believe that it is the most bogus product that has ever come out in the archery world. I used it for years and it made NO difference at all. Play the wind or Pay for it because that is what it's about.

There is not a product out there that will allow a person to not have to worry about the wind. There is not a charcol suit, there is not a spray. There is NOTHING. If there were I would have it and have killed many more animals.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Some scent killers work, but nothing make you odorless. They're good for dead give-away odors...your sweaty hat, ATV exhaust, etc. I never use fake cover scents...the real thing is free and and grows everywhere.

Of course it's smart to use the wind in your favor. But on the planet where I hunt, the late summer mountain breezes are rarely cooperative and shift direction from one second to the next.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I think 22 just stinks........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I shared a hotel room with him for a week and you have NO idea! -)O(-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> I think 22 just stinks........


I agree !! 

And even a knee licking deer seemed to think so...... :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy oh boy, its hard to tell who my real friends are. With friends like you guys who needs enima's? Oh that reminds me, I need to go take my metamucil.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

_/O


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used the spray on scent killers before and I do not really think they work. I did a test once and took two bumpers I use to train my lab. One I sprayed with sent killer and hid it in the tall grass, I even sprayed around the grass it was laying in. The other bumper I did nothing with and placed it around 20 yards away. I turned my lab loose and she had no problem senting either bumper. Sometimes she would scent the one sprayed with scent killer before the other one. The best scent eliminator is a feather thied to your bow and to always hunt down wind. 

Mark


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Spray on scent killers have their place. I think that they are great to get rid of the scent on your bow, the bottoms of your boots, the exterior of your backpack. You know, all the things that are hard to put through the wash. 
But I also think that you need to combine them with products like scent lock clothing etc. I think these products work great, as long as you treat them the right way, and care for them appropriately. If you misuse them, they won't work, and will actually be very counter productive. The first time you forget to take it off before gutting an elk, your scentlock clothes are pretty well trashed, because you can't wash them traditionally.
But you also need to be realisitic about what they will and won't do. Scent reduction clothing and sprays don't eliminate the smell, they severely reduce it. There have been plenty of times I've had deer downwind that would have immediately busted me without the scent reduction, that gave me long enough for a shot. At the same time, you still are putting off trace amounts of scent and eventually no matter how good it is, you're going to get busted, and you still will do much better to mind your wind. It just might give you a second chance if the wind swirls at the last second is all.


----------

